# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Vends iMac 27 pouces - Quad Core i7 2.8 Ghz - 1To + trackpad [1200]

## SeThYy

Bien le bonjour amis dev / graphistes,

Je me spare de mon cher et tendre iMac qui ne m'a quasiment jamais servi. Tout est en parfait tat, la facture d'achat est fournie.
La dalle ainsi que la vitre de l'cran ont t changes rcemment par Apple (aucun pixel mort ou fatigu).

Ci dessous la config' de la machine :

- Ecran : 27" (aucune rayures)
- Processeur : Quad-Core Intel Core i7 de 2.8Ghz
- Mmoire : 8Go (4x2Go) 1067Mhz / DDR3
- Disque dur : 1To (1000Go) SATA
- Carte graphique : ATI Radeon HD 4850 512Mo
- Lecteur optique (CD / DVD) : Optical drive 8x Double-Layer Superdrive

L'iMac est fourni avec sa souris (Magic Mouse) ainsi qu'un trackpad officiel Apple (utilis moins d'une dizaine de fois).

J'ai rcemment achet et install OS X Mountain Lion (v10.8.2).

Possibilit d'installer la suite Adobe (Flash, Photoshop, Illustrator, etc...)

La cote Mac2Sell est de 1520, sans trackpad.
Je le vends  *1200*.

N'hsitez pas  me contacter pour plus d'informations.
Paiement en espces, PayPal ou chque de banque UNIQUEMENT.

Retrait sur place *(Colombes, 92)*, pas d'envoi !

N'hsitez pas  faire tourner l'annonce si vous connaissez des proches qui seraient susceptibles d'tre intresss !

Merci  ::D:

----------

